# weed induced



## Plexus (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum (obviously)

My dpdr was weed induced.. I ate an edible for the first time (after being peer pressured into it) and experienced a horrible trip. I was shaking, throwing up, screaming, panicking etc... The day afterwards I still felt "high" but thought it was just still in my system.,,

the next day I still felt like I was "high". I couldn't do anything. I thought I was dreaming and I kept begging my friends to "wake me up" (wake me up inside). >.>

Didn't wake up. I was scared. I shook all day everyday, bad panic attacks that left me in a puddle of my own tears... I suffered like this for 3 days until I knew something was seriously wrong with me. I researched and found dpdr which described me completely.

My symptoms are less so than before but are still there... the anxiety is less. I had depression and anxiety before this whole thing so... yeah... I'm less scared now that I know what is wrong with me. But it still sucks and I want to get rid of it. I want to wake up :/ All my friends abandoned me once they saw how bad I was... which isn't helping.

I guess I'm just looking for some solidarity, support, advice, positivity... yeah


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear this, but I will give you some good news
What you're experiencing is a temporary feeling, 5 days ago I hit a joint whatever happened to you happend to me! I freaked out I was going to run to the hospital that's 30 minutes away from me!

This feeling is awful but don't not dangerous your brain basically went into autopilot because it thinks you're in danger because you weren't through trauma!

Do's & Donts 
a) stay away from drugs completely 
b) remind yourself when ever you feel unreal that it is DP I know it's so hard to sink lt in your brain but you have to bro! 
c) don't isolate yourself from your family, friends, work, or studies I was scared to go out because I was feeling unreal and everything just looked fake, but to forget about DP you must go out and live your life just like your normally lived before it occurred.

d) excercise and eat clean this is essential also if you can go to the swimming pools/steam room.

e) distract yourself play video games, watch a movie(comedy), and meditate with some relaxing sounds (go on YouTube and search up rain sounds or stress relief music)

Wish you well,


----------



## BanterDPD (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey Plexus

Welcome to the forum - this is a great place to get support from fellow sufferers and also to hear about folk that have overcome their anxiety/depersonalisation.

Right now the best thing you can probably do is distract yourself by doing something you are familiar with or usually enjoy, be it sport or a movie, just something to get your mind off the worry. In many ways depersonalisation is just a worry illness or disorder and the more we think about it the worse it gets.

Remember you just had a panic attack and 99% there is absolutely nothing wrong with you, just too much stress.

So keep the faith and if you don't feel better make an appointment with a therapist or your GP

Best wishes


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome...you have found the right place to talk about whats going on for ya...

Avoid weed etc at all costs...You will just make yourself worse...

If your "So called friends" dont have your back....Ditch them....You need supportive people around you right now....Close family, friends and good doctors etc....

You are not going crazy....Its all anxiety and panic based....You will feel better in time!


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

hey. welcome.

you're gonna be ok soon. everything's gonna be back to normal as soon as your brain finds no danger-anxiety around. it's not a big deal really based on the fact that it's drug-induced and if you have no serious underlying mental issue it's gonna fade away soon. as it is doing for me.


----------



## BreeE (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey Plexus

Wow your story sounds exactly like mine. About a week ago I was pressured into smoking weed, and my "friend" gave me way too much of it. It was fine at first, but then I started shaking uncontrollably and having a panic attack. I was able to calm down, but couldn't wake up from that dream-like state. I feel a bit better now, but not totally there. It really sucks, but it's good to know that more people than just myself have experienced this. Needless to say, I realized that "friend" wasn't such a great friend after all...

I have suffered from DP a couple of times in my life, and was able to recover. I am confident that this weed-induced DP won't last forever, just give it time and it will pass. I am personally taking this time to care for myself, and realized that this episode of DP has come about because of other, deeper reasons, and am going to see a counsellor/psychologist about it. If your DP doesn't lift, I suggest talking to someone about it, and maybe you can work through the root cause. Both of my previous episodes of DP led me to talk to someone about it, and it helped so so much.

I wish you the best, and you and I can both get through this!

P.S. I am never touching weed again, and you probably shouldn't either... :???:


----------



## oros (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey bro,

I've been exactly through what you are going now and im totally like Before smoking,honestly even Better becouse i quit weed entirely and im not so lazy no more 
My moms friend is a psychologist and one night when we were out she told me about this weed side effect 
So a few tips yeah =)
Don't smoke cannabis until it flushes from your body,this effect that you are experiecing is strictly from the substance of cannabis,once it goes away,the side effect will go away too,dr/dp is a whole diffrent story,I tried 
Doing a Mental Exercise to experience that state and it was wayyy diffrent from weed state that you are also experiecing now.
Try to grab an object in front of you like a glass or something with just your hand and see if you feel like your whole body is bending over that glass,thats the dr/dp stuff,NOT what you are experiecing,Your just experiecing a marijuana side effect.
Also prettry IMPortant:
-Try to enjoy your moment,not to wake up from it,i know how it sounds but Trust me D,make take some cold/warm showers to feel the diffrence between the 2 temperatures,
-Eat Slow and enjoy every bit of food,that will help your tongue release antioxidants that will help your sistem flush the weed faster
-You could also start exercising,maybe buy a gym membership,again i know how that sounds but these are the thing that help,

Was pretty funny how you thought you are in dp/dr :mrgreen: ,try to keep away from the internet tho,like listen to me on this one,its full of shit that tries to scare you to make you buy books and stuff,... spent like 30dollars on that shit...

Other than that idk....I wont say good luck cuz its no point,once the weed goes away from your sistem you will be the same boy B)

Oh Yeah Forgot to tell you

Socializing really helps,maybe the most out of those


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

oros said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> I've been exactly through what you are going now and im totally like Before smoking,honestly even Better becouse i quit weed entirely and im not so lazy no more
> My moms friend is a psychologist and one night when we were out she told me about this weed side effect
> ...


Are you a doctor or psychiatrist?

Please DO NOT take peoples mental health lightly!!!! Your obviously one of the lucky ones who has escaped chronic DP......There are people on here who are really suffering and this Forum is all they have....Telling people they should ignore the information on the internet (i.e. this Forum) is very dangerous advice.....DP is very real and is very disturbing for alot of people....A person in need might just find the support and advice they need on this Forum...


----------



## mam402444 (Nov 6, 2016)

One night about four months ago. (beginning of June) I smoked weed, which i normally did. but this time I totally freaked out. had a complete panic attack and total depersonalization symptoms and was convinced I was gonna die and had the ambulance called. the next morning when I woke up I had the same symptoms minus the anxiety. this went on 24/7 till about a month ago. i slowly started feeling better and not thinking about it as much. then one day that week it all hit me while I was conversating with my friend. and ever since then every day it's been ten times worse and I have constant anxiety with no relief. I constantly have a tight chest and can't take deep breaths. it also feels like I have sortve like tunnel vision and it feels like no matter how much I try to focus on my surroundings I feel like I'm sitting in a groggy unfocused state. kind of like when you're really tired and zone out but not people are talking around you. it feels like that but I'm actually trying to focus.


----------

